# Honeybears, clear or not



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I know this isn't a big deal, but what do you alls think about the clear vs. the opaque honeybears (12 oz, Dadant)?

I've been using the opaque, but saw the clear ones, thought they'd show off the honey nicer. A little more $ but not that significant.

???


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I have clear bears pint and quart glass.So for that reason i use the clear bears.I do have some opaque half and gallon jugs.People seem to notice anything different on my table at the farmers market.Being the half and gallon jugs look different many people think it is apple cider and that the few pieces of beeswax is soap.But then this is a good thing it makes them stop and look and that makes sales.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

All I use is clear queenline style plastic and glass pints, but if I were to use bears, I wouldn't consider anything but clear.

BubbaBob


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The clear ones don't reheat very well. They warp when heated. But they do show off the honey better.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks, that is what I wanted to know. I'll probably spring for the clear.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

MB, back when I DID use bears, I found they didn't last long enough for crystallization to be a problem.

BubbaBob


----------

